# Looking for some current info on MGF / PEG MGF



## E-Volve (Apr 30, 2013)

ive been looking around and I have seen people say MGf is better and peg is not as good. This info was said by people years ago on forums. Then recently Ive seen people saying peg was better.

Ive also seen people say take igf-1 lr3 and mgf after workouts, and then Ive seen people say don't take the igf same day but use it non workout days when you don't use the mgf. 
If that's no confusing enough Ive also seen mention of not using mgf and igf-1 lr3 in the same pep cycle.

So anyway, whats the right info these days?


----------



## LuKiFeR (Apr 30, 2013)

E-Volve said:


> ive been looking around and I have seen people say MGf is better and peg is not as good. This info was said by people years ago on forums. Then recently Ive seen people saying peg was better.
> 
> Ive also seen people say take igf-1 lr3 and mgf after workouts, and then Ive seen people say don't take the igf same day but use it non workout days when you don't use the mgf.
> If that's no confusing enough Ive also seen mention of not using mgf and igf-1 lr3 in the same pep cycle.
> ...



u will hear a bunch of stories.
if someone used both 100 times a day..theyre gona say thts the correct way.

u really got research to find out exactly. and i dnt mean hear say.


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 30, 2013)

Igf is said to interfere with postworkout mgf production.  This is why you see many using lr3 the following day in the muscle trained. Des given its short half life doesnt seem to affect is so its use preworkout is ok followed by mgf postworkout.  I can say this is the protocol i have used several times and seems to be the most effective. Here is a copy of an article taken from another thread. 

Here is the first part.. if you need more i can continue. I have read a few different posts from Dat and re wrote some of it to make sense in my head and to help keep it more simple and summarised multiple threads..

----------

First of all, our aim is to increase anabolism right.. That’s why we want IGF-1, anabolism is all about 3 main things;

1.	increasing protein synthesis
2.	differentiation
3.	proliferation

We get to a point with protein synthesis where our body cant do any more, why ? Because we have run out of ribosomes manufacturing plants to make more protein. Once they are maxed out we need more. The ‘plant’ is DNA, we need our body to create more manufacturing plans to create more ribosomes where the proteins can actually be made. Without these additional “DNA plants” once you max out you existing ones you no longer have additional protein synthesis thus anabolism. Things like GH / Mod GRF / GHRP / Test increase this potential new plants. 

IGF-1 has a role, differentiation, which means it moving these plants into place. But we need more to be created first, and that is called proliferation.
It is the special IGF-1 called IGF-1EC (or Mechano Growth Factor) which is proliferative, NOT IGF-LR3 or DES. Mod GRF (1-29)/GHRP and pulsed GH can increase MGF (MGF is made and used in muscle cells... it is not made in the liver and sent out systemically in blood). GH elevations can also increase MGF BUT GH elevations also increase IGF-1 which can interfere with MGF.

It is more difficult to keep proliferation going then it is to bring about differentiation because differentiation always cuts short proliferation as soon as it is introduced. And that’s why when you keep using LR3 and DES at the WRONG TIME, you are stopping proliferation. 

So building more DNA plants and donating them to muscle cells is hugely important. Once that new DNA is in place you can keep doing what you usually do to keep protein synthesis going in all the old and now new DNA plants.

Why is MGF-proliferation important and why do we need to make sure we are not taking anything to blunt its release. MGF occurs post workout and over the next 48 hours and then IGF-1 takes those proliferated nuclei and fuses them into muscle cells and then IGF-1, GH pulses and natural testosterone, even insulin contributes to increasing the protein synthesis which comes from the new plants.

-------------

For those non medically minded and just want cliff notes..

How NOT to use IGF-LR3
lipolysis? IGF-1 doesn't do that in people who aren't GH deficient. It only feels that way due to the glucose disposal

Increased muscle growth "proliferation" 
Mod GRF (1-29)/GHRPs (GH in general) increase IGF-1 (especially locally in muscle tissue). Local/muscle IGF-1 trumps systemic IGF-1. IGF-1 LR3 is "systemic" and will not benefit muscle much. 

]Pre WO ? you will get better pumps yes, but it will interfere with the MGF your body will produce post work out due to its long half life. DES half life is shorter thus you can get the better pumps benefit and not interfere with MGF (when using Pre WO).

]Post WO ? WORST time to do it, not only did you not get the "pumps" benefit, It will interfere with the MGF your body will produce post work out.


What about the vascular effect and pump ? Yes you will get it but it will interfere with you natural MGF Post WO

How to use IGF-LR3
Get some to work in the muscle group your injecting into
micro-dose (3-5) Intra-muscular

At least 8 hours after workout, if working out early in the morning then at night, if training at night then following morning 

A cycle around 4 weeks should be done AFTER you have created some new DNA plants and been proliferating (Using MGF) so you have the ability to do more protein synthesis than your previous maxed out 'plants' could offer.

Which IGF-1 helps muscle? Only MGF (IGF1-Ec) will interfere with muscle IGF-1 receptors.

So Summary
IGF-1 LR3 or IGF-1 DES:

1. Do NOT increase cell proliferation (they act as a differentiator)
2. Will interfere with endogenous post-workout MGF (cell proliferator) if administered immediately before or after a workout
3. Can inhibit lipolysis in some people
4. Can cause hypoglycemia by binding to insulin receptors
5. Are completely different than endogenous, locally created autocrine/paracrine IGF-1, which is produced by GHRP/Mod GRF 1-29
6. Can aid in healing injured tissue if micro-dosed local to injury ("trauma")


----------

